

The Fastest For-In Loops in the Whole Wide Web - acc00
http://pointersgonewild.com/2014/11/14/the-fastest-for-in-loops-in-the-whole-wide-web/

======
spicyj
(Submitted yesterday with one comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8609790](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8609790))

~~~
acqq
Much more interesting thread (26 comments at the moment) is "Higgs JavaScript
Virtual Machine" and also one day old:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8611492)

